# starting to like me :3



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

my girlies are startin to like me and get used to me, and there growing up  my jimmy on the other hand still dont like me, he squekes when i go to pick him up? why is that? and i think he dont like me cuz he was already 5 months old when i got him so he wasnt used to himans from an early age


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Could just be temperament. I've got several different mice that I got around all the same age, and while two are perfectly okay with me, the other two are very skiddish. Good luck with your Jimmy!


----------



## s6m6blade (May 3, 2011)

I have two bucks from the same litter, one has always been really inquisitive and friendly while and the other is the complete opposite. As their conditions have always been the same, environment, amount of time being handled etc. I can only imagine that it is a case of temperament.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ive got one 9week old girl who is realy skittish and wants nothing to do with me but her litter sisters are the compleat oppersit. One of my boys loves attention but will allways squeek when picked up, ive had him 6 months now and he hasnt changed a bit. Just keep at it and he may come around or he may just be a skittish mouse.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

ah ok thanks  i will do my best


----------

